# Black silicone in corners, should I remove?



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

We'll I almost have my 29 de-rimmed. Been working on it off and on for the past few days. The tank is an eclipse II 29 and boy did they silicone the heck out of the top rim! Been a tough go getting that sucker off. Anyway, my question now is... The front corners were siliconed with black silicone and after the de-rim and clean up these things are sticking out like a sore thumb. I'm assuming that I should go ahead and remove the silicone in the front corners and re-silicone with clear silicone? I haven't done this before, is there a special trick or any tips on this?

I think I can mabe scrape off the excess black silicone and leave the main bond between the two panels and then put a fresh bead of clear silicone in the inside corners? Thoughts?


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Thoughts: I have those sometimes... Today I have questions. Is this silicone part of the bead that runs down the corner of the tank?? If so I would look around on this forum for "seam repair". That will give you the steps for removing it and replacing it without redoing the entire tank. If it is not part of that bead seam... just remove it. Hey that sounded suspiciously like a thought. I better go....


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

valley, thanks for the thoughts! I will look for the seam repair as you noted. The black silicone is a little of both. There is some that smeared during the application and then there is the actual complete corner seam. What I will do is get the rim off completely first, clean everything up and then see how bad the black actually looks? Then I might trim out the over smears and see if the black corner beads bother me?


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds like a very good idea. You might find that once the smears are cleaned up you don't mind the black at all.


----------

